# 2013 early bird tourny rocky fork lake march 23



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Rocky fork lake early bird bass tourney...$70 a boat....5 fish limit....march 23....north shore boat ramp....ill post flyer in morning...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

Last year it was 10 fish limit lol...


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Well this isnt tri-rivers hosting they cancelled...i decided last year i would not do anymore 10 fish tourneys...keeping 10 fish comfortable in a livewell and rewarding quantity over quality just didnt seem right to me. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

ostbucks98 said:


> Well this isnt tri-rivers hosting they cancelled...i decided last year i would not do anymore 10 fish tourneys...keeping 10 fish comfortable in a livewell and rewarding quantity over quality just didnt seem right to me.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


+1 so who runs it now? I may be intrested now...


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

What time are you guys launching? also a 15-20 boat catfish tourney that day at 8:00 am -4:00 pm, same ramp.
Its also the Catfish early bird, LOL

Salmonid


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

Salmonid said:


> What time are you guys launching? also a 15-20 boat catfish tourney that day at 8:00 am -4:00 pm, same ramp.
> Its also the Catfish early bird, LOL
> 
> Salmonid


Lol so will they have to be like boat 1 bass go...boat 1 cat go...boat 2....


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Here is the flyer....Sponsored by bayview cottages and Ecustombaits.com.

This was posted January 26th 2013 on BBC.



> Date: March 23, 2013
> Entry Fee: $70.00 per boat includes big bass
> Time: Starts at 7am and ends 3pm (1st flight, etc. Flights every 15 minutes with 25 boats per flight)
> Location: North Shore Ramp
> ...


----------

